# eleven mile creek area



## darek (Nov 20, 2007)

Anybody have any experience fishing eleven mile creek area. I went into the so called creek on sunday and its beautiful. the water was at least 14 to 22 foot deep.

is this brackish water and are there specks or reds in that area?

what are the best baits and lures used to fish the deep water?

thanks for any input.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Where did you enter from? If you came in from the mouth, then you already know that it empties into perdido bay which, yes, makes it brackish. I have caught quite a few bass in there on spinner baits, top water rapala's, and worms. Have caught many specks at the mouth on rapalas and white bass assassins. The stumps at the mouth also usually hold redfish which I have done well on with a chartruese spinner bait. I have also caught a few flounder on the sandy bottoms to the left and the right of the mouth

Be VERY careful fishing around the mouth as there are ALOT of stumps and roots that are just under the surface and they love to eat lures and trolling motor props:banghead


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

You can tare up the specks in there in the winter months. Just start bumping a rootbeer color sting ray grug off the bottom as you work the bank up the creek starting at the mouth. As soon as you catch the first one anchor up and you can wear there ass out in that one spot. AKA stink creek.


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

is it okay or a good idea to eat fish from eleven mile creek? thanks


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

i haent semmed 2 bin affectid bye dim i eet dim al d time:sick


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i grew up fishing that mouth. we normally fish the side with the stumps. use a plastic worm texas rigged with a orange bead between the lead and the worm to add a lil sound and ull catch anything from bass to reds to flounder. i caught more flounder on that stumpy bank then any other place i flounder fish. i normally use a twirl tail, black with a blue tail.


----------

